# Can you keep the mildew away?



## ShadesofGreen

I was just wondering if any of you guys have had any success at keeping mildew from returning after a house wash? I washed a house a couple of months ago and got it clean but now the black is back with a vengeance - worse than it's ever been and faster. We've had enormous amounts of rain this summer so I know that has something to do with it. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## PressurePros

We apply a polymer that runs through a downstreamer. Don't use it anywhere you plan on painting within 18 months.

http://www.mobicleaninc.com/?mainUR..._Cold_Water/U-Build_Iron_Horse_13hp_9920.html

Scroll down to a product called PlexMaster. I think you have to use it a little stronger than they suggest for best results.


----------



## WAGGZ

Sounds like mother nature's wrath and a repeat job.


----------



## johnisimpson

One thing you want to be sure of is that you are fully rinsing your bleach from the surface of the house. I've been told that the bleach can turn into a new food source for the mold if it isn't fully rinsed.


----------



## ShadesofGreen

*Bleach the Bii-atch*



johnisimpson said:


> One thing you want to be sure of is that you are fully rinsing your bleach from the surface of the house. I've been told that the bleach can turn into a new food source for the mold if it isn't fully rinsed.


Wow, I've never heard of this, but if you say it's true then it's worth checking into. The person I've worked for for years has left the bleach on the house in cases of bad mildew. But I can't recall ever scientifically verifying it.

Appreciate it guys.


----------



## PressurePros

Bleach is a salt and an oxidizer. It can leave a residue that will prevent new coatings from sticking properly or it will ruin existing finish so it is always a good idea to rinse very well.


----------



## johnpaint

ShadesofGreen said:


> Wow, I've never heard of this, but if you say it's true then it's worth checking into. The person I've worked for for years has left the bleach on the house in cases of bad mildew. But I can't recall ever scientifically verifying it.
> 
> Appreciate it guys.[/quote
> 
> I don't believe this at all. I sprayed a wood fence, (my own) and didn't rense the bleach off at all. It (did not) grow any extra mold or anything.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

If you are dealing with mold and want to offer that as a service. It would be wise to just get the proper training and certification for removing mold.


----------



## painting247

Bleach should never be used full strength to tread mold. I'm not sure how it was applied or what dilution rate was used or even how the siding was cleaned but if you don't eliminate the mold it will come back. Maybe take wings advice and get trained and certified. There has been such a scare in recent years with mold and lead both, but to be honest they have both been around for a hundred years....this isn't something new. Yes, we all need to be better educated on both and keep everyone from any harm they could cause.


----------



## johnpaint

You may want to rethink doing mold work. the insurance is about 10,000 per year.


----------



## PressurePros

Washing a house and interior mold remediation are two totally different beasts. A 1.5% solution of sodium hypochlorite (bleach) in conjunction with the right surfactants and detergent builders removes 100% of mold from vinyl siding. Spray on, rinse off. Other substrates, especially porous ones such as brick or stucco, usually require a little stronger mix.


----------



## aaron61

I suggest running your question by some pros http://www.uamcc.org/forum/


----------



## fremontreo

We use a formula from MODEC Recon MDF 500. 2 part solution with a cleanser and an antimicrobial. Does a great job and we have not had mold or mildew come back in the area that has been treated. Kinda pricey but goes a long way. Only drawback since it is EPA licensed is some States require you to have a Pesticide Applicators License.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS

Tell em to cut the damn trees and bushes away from the house or move to the desert or for a fee I will come back every so often and take care of it. LOL


----------



## Forum Painting Inc

After pressure washing you should repaint your house using mildewcide additives in your material......maybe.


----------



## WiseGuys Painting

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> Tell em to cut the damn trees and bushes away from the house or move to the desert or for a fee I will come back every so often and take care of it. LOL


i agree. the only way to eliminate it is to address the cause. it will be a moisture /airflow issue. tell them to go to home depot and buy the biggest fan they sell and turn it on and point it at the house and they will have problems no more. or if theyre that cheap sell them ur pump up sprayer and a bottle of bleach for 100.00 and tell em to do it themselves.


----------



## JWomack

*Mdf-500*

I am new to the roof cleaning business and have been looking into the MDF-500 but as you said a little pricey. How do you apply the chemical to the roof? With the fogger? Is this the only cleaner used during the process?
Thanks in advance for any advice,
Justin





fremontreo said:


> We use a formula from MODEC Recon MDF 500. 2 part solution with a cleanser and an antimicrobial. Does a great job and we have not had mold or mildew come back in the area that has been treated. Kinda pricey but goes a long way. Only drawback since it is EPA licensed is some States require you to have a Pesticide Applicators License.


----------



## PressurePros

JWomack said:


> I am new to the roof cleaning business and have been looking into the MDF-500 but as you said a little pricey. How do you apply the chemical to the roof? With the fogger? Is this the only cleaner used during the process?
> Thanks in advance for any advice,
> Justin


(Almost) Everything you need to know to get into roof cleaning --> http://www.squidoo.com/roof-cleaning-removing-black-streaks


----------



## RaleighPainter

fremontreo said:


> We use a formula from MODEC Recon MDF 500. 2 part solution with a cleanser and an antimicrobial. Does a great job and we have not had mold or mildew come back in the area that has been treated. Kinda pricey but goes a long way. Only drawback since it is EPA licensed is some States require you to have a Pesticide Applicators License.


It will come back eventually.


----------



## RaleighPainter

JWomack said:


> I am new to the roof cleaning business and have been looking into the MDF-500 but as you said a little pricey. How do you apply the chemical to the roof? With the fogger? Is this the only cleaner used during the process?
> Thanks in advance for any advice,
> Justin


Dont get sucked into miracle products, roof's are cleaned with bleach if they are to be cleaned correctly.


----------



## plainpainter

It's funny to me the OP presents this thread as a problem, when in fact it's job security. House has mildew - you wash it off, collect check. House regrows mildew - again you wash it off, and collect check again. Does that business model get any simpler? Everytime a homeowner barks about not wanting to have to do something over and over again - it seems like there is a legion of guys trying to come up with a one time solution, why? Then comet the warrantees. The solution is simple, embrace the repeatability of business. If you guys were cutting grass, you'd probably search for a solution so someone's lawn only needed to be cut once a year.


----------



## MrPaint

plainpainter said:


> It's funny to me the OP presents this thread as a problem, when in fact it's job security. House has mildew - you wash it off, collect check. House regrows mildew - again you wash it off, and collect check again. Does that business model get any simpler? Everytime a homeowner barks about not wanting to have to do something over and over again - it seems like there is a legion of guys trying to come up with a one time solution, why? Then comet the warrantees. The solution is simple, embrace the repeatability of business. If you guys were cutting grass, you'd probably search for a solution so someone's lawn only needed to be cut once a year.



The greatest minds of our time have taken your thought process and thrown it in the garbage. Next, they set about the business of inventing the thing that people said couldn't be done. Keep up the fight to be better at what you do gentlemen!

"If I had asked people what they wanted, they would have said faster horses."
Henry Ford


----------



## NACE

There are over 1,000 types of mildew. The spores are millions of years old and like children's ear infections, have become immune to everything. Lead and mercury killed mildew because UV would break it down and the heavy metals would leech out and kill the spores. Mildew needs four things. Oxygen, moisture, organic food source, and temperatures between 40 and 90 degrees F. If you eliminate one of those things mildew can't grown. Wood, paint, drywall etc all contain organic matter. You can control mildew short term but never eliminate it. The newspaper reports the mold spore count everyday. Wash it. It comes back. Wash again. It comes back. Cycle of the paint world. Billion dollar industry.


----------



## plainpainter

You see right above me? ^ Right up there is a guy who knows what he's talking about. Embrace the repeatability of the business.


----------



## NACE

http://www.normi.org/articles/bleach-mold.php

Interesting article about bleach and mold.


----------



## plainpainter

Not that I care, in fact I would praise the fact that bleach doesn't kill mold. But I think that's a lot of hooey - bleach does kill molds and mildews. If the mildew grows back it's because it's a new spore that took root in the same location. But I have nothing against mildew/mold growing back every two years. I have a friend that's really into the research of how to truly kill mildew/mold - and he tries everything. And who knows perhaps he is right? I do have a neighbor whose house he washed 6 or maybe 7 years ago now - and it's still clean. Perhaps a fluke, but I don't see a good business model in homes staying clean that long or longer.


----------



## Dave Mac

can you stop the rain and the snow, nope mother nature is a bitch aint she


----------

